# Fourth Essex/Herts meet Thurs 26th January 2012



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

ESSEX/HERTS TT MEET THURSDAY 26TH JANUARY 2012 LOCATION MIZU BRENTWOOD

Right Xmas and New Year are out of the way so I am proposing we resume our activities at the above restaurant/noodle bar at 7.30pm on Thursday 26th January A12 junc off the M25.
I would like to extend a welcome to past participants and any new members who would like to come along all of you are most welcome.

So come on who is up for it?

Lamps The Essex MuskeTTeer


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Ill will be attending!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I loved this place before so definately will be coming along 8) . Thanks Lamps for arranging this. [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Be very nice to see you Vince and of course the georgeous Dotti,come on folks kick those post Xmas blues away and come along,we want to get things going for oiur region this this 

Lamps


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Its in the diary, lets hope work doesnt get in the way this time !!!!!

Look forward to seeing everyone there

Gaz


----------



## kennyspaceman (Mar 8, 2010)

Depending on what shift i'm working i'll try and get there


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

lamps said:


> Be very nice to see you Vince and of course the* georgeous *Dotti,come on folks kick those post Xmas blues away and come along,we want to get things going for oiur region this this
> 
> Lamps


we have gorgeous members turning up ? i'm def there! lol


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vwcheung said:


> lamps said:
> 
> 
> > Be very nice to see you Vince and of course the* georgeous *Dotti,come on folks kick those post Xmas blues away and come along,we want to get things going for oiur region this this
> ...


  I feel a bit embaressed now   I think it was my red nails and the mentioning I was wearing red underwear that did it for our lovely MuskeTTeer Lamps [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

I'm already getting quite excited about the menu again [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Lamps, can you put me down as vaguely tentative please - there's a chance I might take a trip over there - actually went past it on the M25 the other day on the way to Kent and it only took us an hour to get there


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

All welcome to come along NaughTTy, consider yourself tentatively added!!

Lamps


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

I like red nails lol!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I guess I will have to paint them red again


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

Dotti said:


> vwcheung said:
> 
> 
> > lamps said:
> ...


^^^^^^^ this post is useless without pics   

LOL Hi Dotti


----------



## Johnclem88 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'll come along...the ASBO TT is back on the road now


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Well done johnclem be nice to see you there, the more the merrier 

Cheers Lamps


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I hope you've all washed your TTs for the lovely Essex meet tomorrow evening  If you haven't done so already, get out there this evening and get buffing [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Looks like I probably won't make this now lamps 

Car is _filthy_ anyway, so Dotti would probably ban me from the car park :lol:


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

its raining Dotti! How we doing on numbers?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vwcheung said:


> its raining Dotti! How we doing on numbers?


Hello vwcheung 8) I washed my TT in the rain yesterday armed in a hoodie, bodywarmer, green boots I really looked the part with my sponge and bucket :lol:  only because it hadn't been washed since the last essex meet back in December  .

These are the definates :-

Lamps
vwcheung
JohnClem
DoTTi

NaughTTy :- Shame you can't make it but do realise it is a 'school night' also and some trek for you too  .

Not entirely sure what is going on with the other 2 musketeers!!!! :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Dotti said:


> NaughTTy :- Shame you can't make it but do realise it is a 'school night' also and some trek for you too  .


There's still a vague possibility... but you'll have to promise not to whip me if you do see the state of my car! :wink:


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Ok that's cool ! I'm in hammersmith today but will meet you all there ! Ps mines the dirty RS in the carpark!


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Bung has said he will be attending as well so thats another def for tonight!

See you later Chaps/chapesses

Lamps


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nice one Bung, glad you can make it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I might come along as well......


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I had yet another wonderful evening with the best TT Essex men there can possibly be [smiley=sweetheart.gif] . Thankyou Lamps, Bung, SlineTT, Kennyspaceman and Vince the owner of Mizu for a brill evening and Vince for the good gesture of our drinks. Very kind of you 8) . Food was epic as usual and TTs all looked spangly. Really looking forward to the next essex meet


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you Lamps for organsing again, brilliant company once again. As the weather will get better, it will be a fantastic place to meet all year long.......


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Big THANKYOU to the Essex Posse for turning out on a cold and wet night and a big welcome to Kennyspaceman for coming along,hope to see you at future gatherings mate.Big thanks to Vince for the gesture on the drinks nad as Dotti said,food was superb  
I will be putting a new date up for the February meet in the next few days so everyone can get their diary sorted!

Cheers and thanks to all,

Lamps The Essex MuskeTTeer


----------



## kennyspaceman (Mar 8, 2010)

It was great to meet you all and as it was my first TT meet , appreciate the warm welcome! :d
Thanks lamps for organising and Vince for spotting the drinks, much appreciated.
Sorry i couldn't stay for longer but hopefully at the next one


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Many thanks for organising this meet enjoyed all of your company! Glad you all enjoyed the food at Mizu, hope its a regular thing but if you wanted to spice it up a bit you would be more than welcome to come to our other restaurant www.aquaeight.com in Ipswich (yes suffolk i know) but its only an hr away from Brentwood .


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Guys

Sorry to have missed out again, I `ve just got back from amsterdam, started a new job and forgot about the meet .. arghhhh !

See you hopefully next time around if I`m in the country

G


----------

